# Frisky Amanos



## Voo (6 Apr 2008)

One of my female amanos dropped its eggs a while ago. When i came home from work, i saw them all piling on top of the female - had to take a photo  She was happily picking at the moss, whilst the males were climbing all over.








Here, they're still after the female, who's managed to hide inside the wood


----------



## TDI-line (6 Apr 2008)

What setup have you got for these Voo?

Salt water?


----------



## Voo (6 Apr 2008)

I tried breeding them once but failed, couldnt keep the water green and clean enough.

Now i dont do anything. They're in ordinary fresh water in my shrimp tank. I have 2 females that are regularly full of eggs, but none survive. One of my crystal reds has eggs though


----------



## TDI-line (6 Apr 2008)

I have an amano who has been carrying eggs for what seems like months now. But i have never managed to breed these.

I also have a nano tank just with CRS, a couple have eggs now, and another one also died. 

Good luck fella.


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Apr 2008)

whats that plant/ moss on the right in the 2nd pic? nice pics.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2008)

Looks like one of the Fissidens mosses   Fontanus maybe?


----------



## ulster exile (6 Apr 2008)

Fontanus it is.  Just got some myself - beautiful looking stuff imo


----------



## Voo (6 Apr 2008)

It is fissidens fontanus, i've just ordered some more myself to cover the rest of that log


----------



## beeky (17 Apr 2008)

I've got 3 amano's and I'm guessing the largest is female and the 2 smaller ones are males. I've seen something similar with the males climbing all over her, but I've yet to see her carrying eggs. I've had them about a year.


----------



## Azaezl (17 Apr 2008)

One of mine currently has eggs, she's had them for about a week now,does anyone know how long is she likely to be like that as she seems to have difficulty getting about and isn't as fast or agile as the rest.


----------



## a1Matt (18 Apr 2008)

Voo said:
			
		

> It is fissidens fontanus, i've just ordered some more myself to cover the rest of that log



It looks real nice.  Can I ask where you get it from?

I heard somewhere that the eggs will only survive in brackish\salt water. Don't know if there is any truth in that though. and I am no good at breeding so don;t mind me!... Good luck with them


----------

